# The Choice, Arrives on Digital HD on April 19 and on Blu-ray and DVD on May 3



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> One Choice Can Change Everything
> 
> Based on The New York Times Best-Selling Novel,
> Nicholas Sparks' Story of True Love Arrives on Digital HD on April 19 and Blu-ray™ & DVD May 3
> ...


----------

